# Should I buy one of this loader??



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey all I have been looking for a wheel Loader for Snow and loading trucks around the yard also every so often a landscape job. I am trying not to spend more than 30k I will be financing the majority of the loader. my local cat dealer who I enjoy working with has this one instock it is a cat 936E from 1988 has estimated 20,000 hours the hour meter is broken. the side dump bucket will be replaced with a gp bucket and I'm going to get a pusher for it. the loader cost 28k. I'm also going to post more loaders here as the thread goes on ive never owned any loaders just rented. the only exeption to the 30k is a used 908 for my cat dealers rental fleet which would cost around 60k. if you guys know of any good loaders out there preferably cat that are in this price range and can be financed feel free to share.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

For $30k tell him to atleast throw in a new seat...Any maintenance records...Engine been overhauled??...From the pictures..The tires look somewhat ok...Are the pins tight??....Call me cheap...But $30k seems a bit high for a 28 year old loader with unknown engine hours


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

20,000 hours......I'd look around more


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

dieselss said:


> 20,000 hours......I'd look around more


20,000 is when the meter quit working...could have 30,000....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

At 20,000 hours that means its been a good one.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

Defcon 5 said:


> 20,000 is when the meter quit working...could have 30,000....


no the meter quit earlier than 20,000 they are estimating it has around 20,000


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> At 20,000 hours that means its been a good one.


the question is will it keep being a good one for at least a few seasons


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

dieselss said:


> 20,000 hours......I'd look around more


still am looking Milton cat had a 938 that was beautiful I have to check with them if they still have it


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

The center pin and blow by would be my biggest concern. Its appearance looks good. If everything is okay I would want to pay $18K to $22k tops. I would also want that side dump bucket. Not to keep on it but it's worth some good money to a pipe laying operation. You can swap that side dump for a GP and some cash.

Your on the right idea with the Cat tho. You won't have such a nightmare getting parts. Work that dealer about unknown hrs beat him up a little you never know. He just might sell it. Good Luck.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

FredG said:


> The center pin and blow by would be my biggest concern. Its appearance looks good. If everything is okay I would want to pay $18K to $22k tops. I would also want that side dump bucket. Not to keep on it but it's worth some good money to a pipe laying operation. You can swap that side dump for a GP and some cash.
> 
> Your on the right idea with the Cat tho. You won't have such a nightmare getting parts. Work that dealer about unknown hrs beat him up a little you never know. He just might sell it. Good Luck.


ya seems to be the game plan with the hours the side dump I was thinking of asking the dealer to switch the bucket throw in a pusher and maybe alittle more but we will see. I'm going with cat because the service is unremarkable and they stock a lot of parts and what they don't have they get with in 24 hours and I love that


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cutshortlandscaping said:


> ya seems to be the game plan with the hours the side dump I was thinking of asking the dealer to switch the bucket throw in a pusher and maybe alittle more but we will see. I'm going with cat because the service is unremarkable and they stock a lot of parts and what they don't have they get with in 24 hours and I love that


There you go.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Who traded the loader, Private contractor, Municipality? I find it odd the meter was not changed. I know there just pics but it looks like someone loved it a little for the age. Is the engine compartment dry. Is the original paint there?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

What size machine can u haul around do I need a loader that big 
Can u get away with a smaller one 
I'm sorry 20,000 it's time for engine to be freshened up and pins 
Will dealer give u a warranty?
Also who is going to finance a machine that old? 
I'd keep looking unless the machine was already freshened up engine and pin wise


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Theirs plenty of guys that will mobilize the loader if he can;t haul himself. The bigger loaders we can't haul we drive to site to be cleared. I don't think any dealer is going to have anything to do with giving a loader of that age any warranty. How is that a big loader? it's no compact but not a huge loader. I think a 16ft pusher would be all it could handle if that.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think the price is out of line, even with the hours. The 936 is a good machine. Just know, the engine could last you 10 seasons or go this season.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

ponyboy said:


> What size machine can u haul around do I need a loader that big
> Can u get away with a smaller one
> I'm sorry 20,000 it's time for engine to be freshened up and pins
> Will dealer give u a warranty?
> ...


we can easily hire a low boy to haul it for $50 a mile. Cats finance division will finance it


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

FredG said:


> Theirs plenty of guys that will mobilize the loader if he can;t haul himself. The bigger loaders we can't haul we drive to site to be cleared. I don't think any dealer is going to have anything to do with giving a loader of that age any warranty. How is that a big loader? it's no compact but not a huge loader. I think a 16ft pusher would be all it could handle if that.


well the plan is a 14 foot pusher so that 16 works


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

rob_cook2001 said:


> I don't think the price is out of line, even with the hours. The 936 is a good machine. Just know, the engine could last you 10 seasons or go this season.


from looking around you seem to be right with both of those first comments I'm going to have some guys go over the engine i just need it to run for like 3 years or so than the plan will be to sell and buy something newer


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cutshortlandscaping said:


> from looking around you seem to be right with both of those first comments I'm going to have some guys go over the engine i just need it to run for like 3 years or so than the plan will be to sell and buy something newer


Why you got to have something newer in 3YRS, If you purchase one and it's been good to you keep it. You can jump out of the frying pan into the fire with a newer used one.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

FredG said:


> Why you got to have something newer in 3YRS, If you purchase one and it's been good to you keep it. You can jump out of the frying pan into the fire with a newer used one.


Who knows may just keep it for a while I just don't want to have a major breakdown that will cause massive value loss.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cutshortlandscaping said:


> Who knows may just keep it for a while I just don't want to have a major breakdown that will cause massive value loss.


With the hrs on the machine now you are at risk of some reconditioning, If you have to do a in frame etc. do it. This is why you should get the dealer down for the risk.

Have you had the center pin checked? This is a major repair. I did one in 1994. Super labor intensive. They get real bad you won't be able to drive down the road. It also will affect its bucket performance.

I got a rubber tire roller, The center pin is shot, Junk doesn't roll good. I'm not getting into that C. pin again.


----------



## HES (Nov 7, 2014)

Seems a little high on price, 20k would be max. I only have experience with Case and Hyundai loaders, both are great. Currently have a 2002 Hyundai 730 that ran flawless all last year with a 14' protech. Little Cummins 4bt starts up everytime no matter how cold.


----------

